# lacquer blisters



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

This was my last coat I sprayed previous coats went well. I think what happened was, after I sprayed the sun was shining directly on the work. This has happened before in the heat of summer but I wrongly assumed that since it was cooler 60 here in South Carolina, that there would be no problems.. Anyway any good Strategies? for repairing and preventing,, Looks like another opportunity tomorrow as far as weather goes .....


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Sometime you can fix a blister by taking a pin and popping it. This usually works best if you take care of it soon after you find it. If it has been a while you might have to put a drop of lacquer thinner on the blister and re-liquify it to where it melts back into the finish. Let it dry and then work on leveling the finish because it will likely have a dent in the finish where the blister was.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Steve by the time I finished lunch it was dry and I did try to dab it with thinner too late I guess...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Are you spraying with a gun and compressor or a can?









 







.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

HVLP sprayer..


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You can still soak the blister down. It just may take some presistance since it has dried. Lacquer thinner will disolve the finish even if you let it set a month. If you have a seringe you could inject lacquer thinner in the bubble.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I experimented this AM and found a use for the shamwow , I used it soaked in thinner to wash over the area. It somewhat leveled the bubbles , but I decided to sand again and will spray againsince there still is what looks like tiny craters.. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Handplane (Nov 28, 2012)

GROOVY said:


> HVLP sprayer..


Turbine, or compressor?

I have never experienced that, spray in the sun at 105F and when cold in the winter.

Nice lumber, what species?


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Turbine type HVLP and I am working on finishing 2 walnut and 2 cherry. the last coat may have been on the too thick side, as I was trying to use the lacquer left in the paint cup... I forgot to add a picture


----------

